# A reason to keep digging!



## harryr1961 (May 26, 2011)

I often wonder if it's worth it while lying upside-down in the mud, with dirt in my ears.  But every now and then, I find something beautiful.  This is a one pint, strap-sided flask, recently dug in SF, CA.  It is olive-amber, full of champagne bubbles, and perfect in condition.  I will stop digging when they pry the tool from my cold dead hand.


----------



## melikapoisons (May 26, 2011)

Preach it


----------



## harryr1961 (May 26, 2011)

Here's the pic. of my treasure.


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

Hey Harry,

 Great strap!


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  harryr1961
> 
> Here's the pic. of my treasure.


  Great    Bottle[]-----worth  all  the dirt  in the face,ears----Etc..[sm=lol.gif]


----------

